# Wie erstelle ich ein Upload-Formular?



## SilverVegeto (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich möchte gerne für meine Page ein Upload-Formular machen wo user ihre spiele auf meinen Server uploaden können, auf den Server darf natürlich nur ich zugriff haben bzw. da wo die Spiele gespeichert sind. Wie amch ich das?


----------



## Johannes Postler (15. Februar 2004)

Mit PHP.
 
Ich glaube es gibt sogar ein Tutorial.


----------



## SilverVegeto (15. Februar 2004)

Kann schon sein, aber das habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## won_gak (15. Februar 2004)

Guckst du hier: http://de3.php.net/manual/de/features.file-upload.php 
Schau dir auch die Kommentare an. Denn , wenn du mit den Berechtigungen arbeiten willst, musst du ggf. auf FTP zurückgreifen.

ich möchte noch diesen Smiley vorschlagen.


----------



## Pardon_Me (16. Februar 2004)

schau mal auf http://www.hotscripts.com
dort müsstest du was finden...


----------



## Tim C. (16. Februar 2004)

Der HTML sieht nur vor, dass du den ENC-TYPE des <form> Tags korrekt setzt und ein input vom Typ file erzeugst. Die weitere Bearbeitung nach dem Upload erfolgt mit einer serverseitigen Scriptsprache, zum Beispiel PHP.

*hint*
http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?action=showresults&searchid=530335
*hint*


----------

